# Options for drilling a 2" hole in hard maple



## schu777 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm looking for options (other than a drill press) to drill a 2" hole in hard maple. I've got a drill press, but it slips and haven't figured out how to get it fixed yet. So I'm looking for options of ways I could get a 2" hole drilled into some hard maple so I can make a nut for a wood screw.

Thanks, Michael


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Do you have a hand drill? A 2" forstner bit would work.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

A holesaw should work in a beefy hand drill, preferably corded. Just go slow and don't push too hard.

Another way is a circle guide with a dremel tool.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Are you needing a 2 inch disk to make the nut? or a two inch HOLE

If you want a 2 inch diameter disk drilled out of a block, then the hole saw is the way to go, just remember you want the Inside Diameter to be 2 inches so ~2 1/8 or 2 1/4 hole saw.

for the hole, as others said, beefy hand drill.

Alternatively, you can do this with a plunge router with a guide bearing… just center a pattern on the surface with double stick tape

many ways to skin a cat!


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Corded hand drill and a hole saw. Just have someone ready to drive you to the ER when you break your arm - hehe. I've heard of broken wrists from doing things like this so be patient. You aren't stronger than a corded drill.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

With the assumption that you're going to thread the inside of the 2" hole to make your nut then the first thing I'd do is try a new belt on my drill press.

Smart ass remarks aside, the Forstner bit in hand drill sounds like the best option. Hole saws in hard wood are a real pain in the butt - there's the tendency to over heat and burn the wood. And they're not very forgiving if you get off line while drilling - ask any plumber or electrician about the experience of having a Hole Hawg bind up on him while drilling studs.

Another approach would be to rough the hole out by drilling a ring of smaller holes and then clean it up with a router and a pattern bit.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

+1 for DrDirt, plunge router with a guide bearing and a pattern.

or you can do this: http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/drilling-boring/hints-for-huge-holes/?page=4. Here they use a Forstner Bit, a Rabbeting Bit, then a pattern-routing bit. Works great!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Circle cutting jig and plunge router.


----------

